# Nexplanon-Does anyone know



## Choughton (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the specifics regarding Nexplanon?  I'm finding it's the same CPT code as the Implanon...??  Is this correct?


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

Choughton said:


> Does anyone know the specifics regarding Nexplanon?  I'm finding it's the same CPT code as the Implanon...??  Is this correct?



It is the same as Etonogestral which is J7307.


----------



## Choughton (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

